# beautiful landscape from japan



## haris (Nov 4, 2008)

Located in in the Fuji-Hakone-Izu National Park in Japan, Ashinoko, (Lake Ashi) is a wonderfully picturesque lake formed in the caldera of Mt. Hakone after the volcano's last erruption 3000 years ago. On clear days you will have incredible views of M. Fuji beyond the lake. Cruise boats, some of which look like pirate ships, are an interesting means of transportation along the lake where there are hotels and small towns located along the lake's shores. Well worth a visit.

click for larger view..visit my flickr for more

1.
 




2.






3.






4.






5.



 







​


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2008)

The first one is my fave...I like how the dock leads my eye into the shot and towards the mountains in the background.

(I think the horizon is tilted a wee bit to the left on that first shot.)


----------



## pm63 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, stunning. Light is a little too harsh and you can see it on the railings and ship, but no's 1 and 3 are still great work. Nice leading line in the first.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the colors... wow.


----------



## haris (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks  just playing with some hdr


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the 3rd and the 5th one. 2 and 4 have too much sky.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 4, 2008)

the color of the water is just amazing,


----------



## pieq (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 4, 2008)

Great series!

(I want to see the pirate ships!)


----------



## Roger (Nov 5, 2008)

I think if you backed off a little on the tonemapping they would look better and yes crop some sky out on #2 and #4....I really like #1 and #3 though compositionally and the foreground detail on #2 is very nice. We did the tour via pirate ship here, it was pretty funny and the day was quite dull but I still got some good shots and enjoyed the trip a lot.


----------

